# The Dove Club



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Anybody here signed up with this dove club? I've sent in my money but so far have not seen this membership package we are supposed to receive or the maps we are supposed to get...Sept. 1 is approaching fast.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

33 views and not one person here is signed up?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I did the doveclub deal a few years ago and wasn't very happy with the results. A lot of hunters and very few birds. I think I had my maps faxed. I had better luck with the TPWD public lease especially the ones between beaumont and winnie. good Luck


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Can't say I've heard of the Dove Club...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, what is it??? I just found this, but it doesn't tell ya nothin'... http://www.thedoveclub.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

For me, it (if this it what you are talking about) better tell me more than this on the home page......or I would not be too comfortable with it. JMO


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

http://doveclub.com/

This is the outfit I was referring too


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> http://doveclub.com/
> 
> This is the outfit I was referring too


It looks interesting and my daddy in law loves to hunt doves. If it is halfway decent and economical I might be interested in 3 or 4 guns.
...oops, nevermind, I didn't connect the experience with the club. Sounds bad.

Any other good deals?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The Dove Club is or was part of the Paradise Hunting Club, which was originally a duck and goose hunting operation. As I am told now the duck and goose part is not in operation anymore but the dove club is. If you go to paradisehuntingclub.com you will see a nice web page. On the left side is a list of pages to go to and the dove club is one of them. Click on it and it tells you all about the operation. So far I have not received my membership package or my maps and opening day is just a week away.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well guys, just checked my email, at midnight last night I got an email with my maps. Now I have to print them out and analyze what this season is gonna look like.


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

i have hunted with that club for a couple of years and didnt get on it last year or this year you will get a couple of birds opening day then after that it gets tough if this is your first year on the lease i can give you some info on the fields to hunt and where to set up


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

PM sent wave hopper.......


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've paid my $100-125 to these guys 2 or 3 years, and every year I say I'll never do it again. Hunting doves at those places is kinda like grizzly bear hunting in Harris county. I'm sure there is someone who will take your money, but there ain't no bears.

THE "WILL BE DRIVING TO REAL DOVE COUNTRY" JAMMER


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Folks- run from this club like you would run from a bear. I got on it three years ago and to call it a joke would be insulting to the concept of what a joke truly is. From what I hear, this outfit takes the $$ from this "dove club" to finance its water for the pending waterfowl season. You will get a map that will send you to a field in the katy area, and on opening day its like WWIII out there. Unsafe, and what few birds you see will have to run the gauntlet of 50 or so shotguns. After that, whatever birds you saw on the first day, are gone. I found the maps to be inaccurate (one showed a corn field which consisted of a small tract with a bunch of old corn husks on it and no birds). Do not waste your money on this, it isnt worth it to say the least.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao......Boy I'm feeling really good about this move....I knew I should have asked about this before I sent the money.........I sure hope it has changed. Yep all the lands seem to be around Clay road and Stockdick. Hope them home owners don't get too mad at me shootin doves out of their bird feeders.......


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> lmao......Boy I'm feeling really good about this move....I knew I should have asked about this before I sent the money.........I sure hope it has changed. Yep all the lands seem to be around Clay road and Stockdick. Hope them home owners don't get too mad at me shootin doves out of their bird feeders.......


Sorry to break the news, but, rf1970 is pretty "spot on" in his assessment. I hunted that area 15 years ago with a big outfitter and probably killed 2 dozen birds all year. Gave it a shot again last year and never fired a shot. Twice was enough for me. Hopefully, you'll have better luck than I did.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol......well maybe I can get at least one good hunt in. The way I look at it is I just ****** off 6 bottles of whiskey and that really burns me up........


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I did the Paradise Duck Club and Dove Club a couple of years ago and was not impressed. It took them until after the season had started to get me my maps. Most of the duck ponds didn't even have water.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well this club seems to be about as popular as Larry Gore.....roflmao........


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

its about being in the right place at the right time i have hunted those fields many times and the maps have always been right


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I have 600ac in coleman county that i will lease out opening weekend. 

PM me for details


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Dove Club*



THE JAMMER said:


> I've paid my $100-125 to these guys 2 or 3 years, and every year I say I'll never do it again. Hunting doves at those places is kinda like grizzly bear hunting in Harris county. I'm sure there is someone who will take your money, but there ain't no bears.
> 
> THE "WILL BE DRIVING TO REAL DOVE COUNTRY" JAMMER


Geeeeezz!!! I plan on meeting this guy tomorrow to hand over the $125 but now after reading all of this I think I'll just forget it. 
Any other dove leases to get on between NW 290 (Houston to Hempstead) and 1-10 West to Sealy? Late......


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Stripe I paid my money before these fine fellas filled me in.......I wouldn't waste my time if I was you....I will definitely give accurate reports of the properties......and if it is a bust I will let everyone know.......I ain't bashfull..........


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks daddyeaux. I need my Labor Day fix and I don't know anyone with land to hunt that's not 3-4 hours away....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I scouted the properties this morning. I did see some doves but most of the land is awfully close to Katy...sure hope the homeowners don't get upset when I start popping caps at 6:30 in the morning. That is if it ain't raining and blowing 50 mph.......


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

sounds alot like circle H outfitters in devers.. No one is on it more than one year..  Sorry you got took, I know the feeling.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

If anyone is to kill birds on any of these properties in this "dove club", it will be tomorrow and tomorrow only. The birds will be blown out by the sheer volume of hunters out there. Im waiting to hunt in the afternoon, and definitely not with this outfit. Good luck to everyone and be safe and dry out there. Rob


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Rob, I am wearing kevlar tomorrow.........


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I use to hunt Duck and Doves with a group through Paradise Outfitters, and things went fine. This was back in the mid 90's. I spoke with a guy last year that had been on the "Dove Club" for a couple of years "previously" with no complaints, but I thought he told me the fields he hunted were in the Wharton and El Campo areas. Sounds like things have gone down hill.

Can't wait to hear the results for this year. Stay safe guys!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

well I did see one flock this morning...........must have been a 100 hunters in the field this morning......


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

did you get any shots? any other reports out there from this "club"?


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

$125 x 100 = a lot of money for one flock one doves. Did you even get to pop off a shot? I have been watching this thread and waiting for opening day to hear the outcome. Tell us more.


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dove Club*

My son and I both limited out. Yes there were alot of hunters but all the ones we met were respectful. Not once did we get peppered. As far as the doves being gone the next day I thought doves were migratory, they are constantly moving. One thing I have noticed on this site is that there are quite a few snobs that talk bad about alot of places. Not everyone can afford to drop a couple hundred bucks for a one day hunt for 12 birds. I will take my $125 and have a place to hunt for the entire season. It is the quality time spent with my son more than the quantity of birds each day. If I do not get there early enough to sit at my favorite spot I will will move along to another area.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

rsipps said:


> It is the quality time spent with my son more than the quantity of birds each day.


That is what is important!!! But what the guy before was saying is pretty much true for all Katy dove hunting. You get a couple of days and they are gone. BUT, after everyone gives up, sometimes you can have some good October hunting. And I am speaking in general terms about the KP, not about the dove club.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

rsipps said:


> One thing I have noticed on this site is that there are quite a few snobs that talk bad about alot of places.


You could not be more wrong. This is a great site that is very informative with alot of good people. The bad apples get weeded out very quickly around here. With only 6 post to your name I really don't think you should be making such a broad statement.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I simply passed along my expierence with this outfit. No exaggeration no lies just how things went. I had much better luck with TPWD land. This year i'm making the drive out west. If that makes me a snob so be it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It would be interesting to know what field you were on rsipps. I was at the AW field and it had people all over it. I would guess at least 100 hunters and a lot of caps were being busted. I did not see very many flocks and 1 bird would draw at least 50 rounds. Matter a fact I saw more ducks than doves. I do encourage other hunters out there to come forward and gives us a report. The guys here are not neccessarily bad mouthing a place, but being honest about it. That is what I like about this site. If a club is good you know it, if not you know it. This club only has 5 fields to hunt, all within a couple miles of each other, and no crops to hunt over. One field is off limits opening day and this coming Saturday. But you are right about the time in the field with your son. That is your most important goal, spending quality time with your boy, not bagging a lot of birds. However, I am not spending time with a son so my goal is to shoot some birds. I paid my money and I will give it a fair shot this season. I will hunt all the fields and keep a tally.............


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

we had a great hunt 40 people shot limits on my place in brookshire and historicly my place gets better as the season moves on and as far as i am concerned sounds like he is on the devensive for some reason and if he dont like the site its a free country move on to the next one maybe they will be more accomadating to his attitude


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

I usually sit back and check out a site for a while before I post. I may of had only 6 post but I do not believe that just because someone has posted hundreds of messages on a board it does not make their opinion any more valuable. I agree there are a lot of good people on this site. I work in the hunting & fishing department in a sporting goods store and we refer to some people as snobs because of their attitude about guns, leases and other items. They look down on you because you are using a $200 Mossberg shotgun not a $1600 Benelli. Yes the Benelli is nicer but you can shoot just as many doves with the Mossberg. Some people can not afford the expensive guns, leases or boats. The point I am trying to make is the Dove Club is not the best lease out there but for the average guy it is not a bad value. It is not one that you should run away from as was posted earlier. I did not intend to ruffle any feathers just giving my honest opinion.

4jduck, I am happy 40 people shot limits on your place, what is the cost for the season? Not once did I say I did not like the site. In this free country I thought you could voice your opinion. Nothing defensive here just my opinion take it or leave it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

rsipps said:


> I usually sit back and check out a site for a while before I post. I may of had only 6 post but I do not believe that just because someone has posted hundreds of messages on a board it does not make their opinion any more valuable. I agree there are a lot of good people on this site. I work in the hunting & fishing department in a sporting goods store and we refer to some people as snobs because of their attitude about guns, leases and other items. They look down on you because you are using a $200 Mossberg shotgun not a $1600 Benelli. Yes the Benelli is nicer but you can shoot just as many doves with the Mossberg. Some people can not afford the expensive guns, leases or boats. The point I am trying to make is the Dove Club is not the best lease out there but for the average guy it is not a bad value. It is not one that you should run away from as was posted earlier. I did not intend to ruffle any feathers just giving my honest opinion.
> 
> 4jduck, I am happy 40 people shot limits on your place, what is the cost for the season? Not once did I say I did not like the site. In this free country I thought you could voice your opinion. Nothing defensive here just my opinion take it or leave it.


rsipps,

Nobody here was looking down there nose at anyone for the gun they shoot or the lease they hunt on. Sure, some can afford to hunt with nicer guns on better leases. The problem arose when you said:


> Originally Posted by *rsipps*
> _One thing I have noticed on *this* site is that there are quite a few snobs that talk bad about alot of places. _


 You specifically pointed the finger at folks on this site. And exception was taken with your comments, because with 6 posts, it seems obvious you have not been around long enough to get a true feel for the personalities here. It seemed as though you were jumping to a conclusion on the general population, based on the comments of the few.

To the point of the original question posed here, I have hunted with these various dove outfitters in the past. And while I understand $125-$150 may be all some folks can afford to pay for a dove lease, I personally believe those same folks would be better served taking a couple of day hunts on fields known to hold birds. Rather than spending their money on one of these places and spending an entire season sitting in an empty field with 200 of there closest new friends, not killing birds. IMO, these types of dove leases, in this area, are a TOTAL waste of money!! And the folks you contend you are defending are exactly the kind of folks that can't afford to waste $125-$150.

Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> rsipps,
> 
> Nobody here was looking down there nose at anyone for the gun they shoot or the lease they hunt on. Sure, some can afford to hunt with nicer guns on better leases. The problem arose when you said:
> You specifically pointed the finger at folks on this site. And exception was taken with your comments, because with 6 posts, it seems obvious you have not been around long enough to get a true feel for the personalities here. It seemed as though you were jumping to a conclusion on the general population, based on the comments of the few.
> ...


I have been watching the site for over a year now so I do have a pretty good feel about the personalities on the site. I did not say that that the general population were snobs, if it appeared that way I apologize. I have enjoyed reading the posts and have gained a lot of knowledge from the members. It just bothered me that the Dove Club was bashed and referred to as a waste of money, told to run away quick, and no birds. I have hunted the club before and have been very pleased.

You mentioned about sitting in a field with 200 of your closest new friends not killing birds, being a total waste of money that the people I am defending can't afford to waste.

My son and I limited out on the AW field on Monday, my son just called me to let me know he got a limit this morning. There were just a hand full of people hunting. There may not be groups of 20-50 birds coming through consistantly but there are birds. The fields are only a 15-20 minute drive for me so I will be able to hunt them often. In my case this is not waste of money for me. Over the length of the season I will have a lot more birds for less money than one hunt (on a field known to hold birds).

If I have offended anyone I apologize


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Let me break up the monotony of folks beatin each other up...

I know that there is a crew wanted / available forum, but is there something like that for hunting? Say for instance I have a lease and can bring a guest when ever I want and I hate hunting alone... besides just puting a post on the hunting board is there a place for something like that?

Please no PM's at this time. I will be offering up plenty of hunts in the Danbury area this year for afternoon hunts. Just trying to get a feel for the best way to go about posting these kind of things.

Cheers








BT


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm glad to hear of your success rsipps. They must be having a banner year in that area. Personally, I'll never do it again. But, that's just my opinion. The fact is, all that really matters is that you are happy with the money you spent. In fact, the more people steered away from those types of operations, the better it will be for guys like you.

I will just say, I don't think any of the opinions offered here, were expressed with any malice intended. Regardless, welcome to the board. I hope you enjoy yourself enough to hang around.

I'm out!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BigTOM said:


> Let me break up the monotony of folks beatin each other up...
> 
> I know that there is a crew wanted / available forum, but is there something like that for hunting? Say for instance I have a lease and can bring a guest when ever I want and I hate hunting alone... besides just puting a post on the hunting board is there a place for something like that?
> 
> ...


TOM....*as long as you are not selling hunts *and are just looking for someone to accompany you on a hunt, maybe share gas expenses, etc. Feel free to start a new thread requesting such, at anytime. With a little of advance notice, I'm sure you will have plenty of takers. heck, I've met some of my closest friends on here, doing basically the same thing.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, but some weeks it may be a daily posting for that day... will not be alot of advaced notice, and absolutley no cost to the other person just get there with your shotgun and your shells. I even have a dog so it should be just strait hunting.. on something like 17,000 acres a few different pastures, just find out where they are and blast away! 

BT


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

rsipp, you must have been hunting near the tree line if you got any shooting on the AW field. I was in the middle by the pond with about 25 other guys and we had very few birds even fly that way. It's good that you did good and posted cuz that is what the thread is about. So far you have been the only one to step forward and give some positive feed back. That's what I'm looking for. This is my first year to hunt with this club and I am looking for feed back. It is fairly close to me and cheap enough to give it a try. But I am not impressed with what the fields looked like. Thanks for your info....


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

congrats on the limit you are one of the few that i have heard of getting a limit off of the dove club


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I will be hunting near the Huffman area this Saturday....sure hope I have something to compare to.......all them pics I been seeing of opening day makes me wanna start drinking.......Ok, so I already have.........


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

My buddies went out to Katy today said they came up on a pond and 8-10 guys were around it they went further up the road and pulled off. They shot 3...  lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao.......not a bad hunt in Katy.........


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I am eagerly awaiting a report for the Saturday hunt from any of the Dove Club bunch.....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, the hunt in Huffman rivals the Katy bunch...Saw 3 doves and shot 1. Out of 36 hunters we got a dozen.....at least the BBQ and beer was good...and we had targets and a thrower so the day wasn't a total loss.. Sure hated to get up at 4am just to shoot clay targets though.


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

I did not make it out on Saturday. Sunday morning we hunted the back left hand side tree line of Honey Hole, we had a decent amount of birds come in but most were high. We only got 8 birds


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got "invited" on a dove hunt in Katy by a friend of mine, only to realize that when I got to the parking lot at Bass Pro Shops, it was the same outfit. Not having a place to hunt at the moment, and since I was out there already, I paid the $35 to hunt. Was directed to a field at Clay Rd. and Katy Hockley Cutoff, entered the property, and never saw a single bird. Talked to a guy who was out there with his kid, and he said that the morning had been terrible. I then got a call from another friend of mine and my friends and I ended up shooting 12 in Waller. It wasnt lights out, but a far cry better than this outfit. Stay away.


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

that field on clay and katy hockley cutoff is the one they use for day hunts the first week or two then they open it up for the season to everybody else on the lease


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Makes sense, they told us it was closed opening day and the first Saturday. That would be the North Clay property. Now rf1970, you are just being snobbish...roflmao....


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

LMFAO



daddyeaux said:


> Makes sense, they told us it was closed opening day and the first Saturday. That would be the North Clay property. Now rf1970, you are just being snobbish...roflmao....


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Not trying to be snobbish at all. I also try to hunt on a budget. I have a place or two in the south zone and usually have an invite for the central zone opener, so the second weekend in September is the only weekend that I have to scramble (if Im near Houston) to find a place to hunt. I just dont want to see people throw their money away like I did. I could have done as well (compared to that outfit) staying in my backyard and throwing rocks at the birds on the power line.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't mean it literally rf1970, someone came in and said we were snobs for saying bad things about this club...I was just poking a little fun at the comment..


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

I heard Tony Hurst left the Paradise Hunting Club and it went downhill from there. Garwood is not the hot hunting spot it once was, in my opinion. Just an opinion though.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Anybody have any idea who is running the Paradise Hunting Club and the Dove Club since Tony Hurst left?


----------

